# What is one thing that we, as human beings could do, that would have the greatest positive impact on our future?



## SemperFiDawg (Apr 9, 2021)

After a lot of thought I think it is this:  to recognize the immutable and hallowed value of ALL human life and to instill a sacred reverence  for it in our children.  I think if we, as humanity, could do that we could come about as close to a utopia as possible.  Your thoughts on the question?


----------



## jollyroger (Apr 9, 2021)

God grant me the serenity To accept the things I cannot change; Courage to change the things I can; And wisdom to know the difference.

I'm not religious but I try daily (sometimes successfully and sometimes failing) to live by these words.

For those of a non religious persuasion the Meditations by Marcus Aurelius is in the same vain.

For the more spirituality but not religiously inclined, the Tao.

It's a big old world, full of billions of people who live unique individual lives and have equally varying and different perspectives.

When you try and control everyone and everything you will only find unhappiness and suffering.

Let it go, let it flow.

If we could teach this in schools and make it a daily mantra (prayer) in our lives we could all achieve happiness....maybe.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 9, 2021)

SemperFiDawg said:


> After a lot of thought I think it is this:  to recognize the immutable and hallowed value of ALL human life and to instill a sacred reverence  for it in our children.  I think if we, as humanity, could do that we could come about as close to a utopia as possible.  Your thoughts on the question?



Slow the population explosion.


----------



## RegularJoe (Jul 8, 2021)

Give a moment of imagination
to what the world would be like,
compared to that which it is now,
if it were to persistently pursue and
practice the teachings of Jesus.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 8, 2021)

Make less people. Almost every serious problem we have has a root cause of human overpopulation.


----------



## ucfireman (Jul 25, 2021)

Use only products made from naturally occurring stuff. 
No chemicals, no plastics, etc.
I know there are a lot of natural occurring elements that are bad but we make so much through chemistry that will harm stuff way quicker or worse. 
But yes humans are too populated too.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jul 27, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Make less people. Almost every serious problem we have has a root cause of human overpopulation.



I don't agree.  IMHO people, no matter how many or few of them tend to be their own worst enemies.  More people no doubt equals more problems, but the root cause is still within each.


----------



## Lilly001 (Jul 27, 2021)

STOP VOTING FOR DEMONCRATS.


----------



## 660griz (Aug 20, 2021)

I agree with NChillbilly and lilly. Folks use resources. Resources aren't limitless. THEN, maybe I could get a good camping spot. Fishing(commercial) is out of control.


----------

